# Baby Pokemafia {INNOCENTS WIN}



## .... (Oct 9, 2010)

_The sun is slowly setting over Ecruteak.

---
_
*All role PMs have been sent. 24 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## .... (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [night 0]*

_The sun is rising, showering Ecruteak in golden light._
_ The baby Pokemon are awakening slowly._

---


Beside the Burnt Tower, there lay a Cubone, surrounded by char marks, shards of red-stained glass, and bits of shredded paper. 

There is a crudely-made slash mark in its back that appears to be surrounded by burn marks. Its hands are tied together in a poorly-done knot, and it appears to have struggled until its death. You can see the dried-up tears on its skull, which is lying beside the Ground-type. Burns, scratches, and bits of paper are scattered all over its body, only leaving its bare head unscathed.

It is a baby Kangaskhan, destined to never to live the life it was supposed to.

No sane person would do such a thing.

---

*Rock-ground is dead. He was innocent. 24 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 1]*

Because I know so much about Pokémon, I'd normally hazard a guess as to what did this.

However, because noone knows all the roles except Mawile, it would be hard.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 1]*

Right now, my thoughts are on whether the victim was a Cubone or a baby Kangaskhan...

I guess we could try to guess the victim's role from his identity, though. But I'm not really sure of what a Cubone would do.


----------



## .... (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 1]*

It's actually a Cubone, just so you guys know. I only use Gen 1-4 official pokemon.

EDIT: This was what I was thinking of.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 1]*



Mawile said:


> EDIT: This was what I was thinking of.


I was going to point that out and say OR IS IT BOTH but I couldn't find the image.
Anyway, nothing we can tell just yet obviously. Except that we either have no killing roles outside the Mafia or at least one Healer. [/vague worthless analysis posted in an attempt to seem helpful]

Not abstaining just yet, but I doubt anything valuable is going to come up.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 1]*

And also apparently the killer is a Fire-type of some sort. Still doesn't help, but... it's first day, what can ya do.

I'd tend more toward a randlynch (since it gives us a better chance than abstaining since Mafia won't target themselves at night) but yeah, let's wait for more people to show up (even if it probably won't bring anything new to light).


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 1]*

Meh, it's just the first day. I'd say we wait with abstaining, at least until more people have posted here.


----------



## Patar (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 1]*

... Charmander Vigilante?


----------



## .... (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 1]*

_The sun is slowly setting over Ecruteak.

---​_
*No one was lynched. 24 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## .... (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [night 1]*

_The sun is rising, showering Ecruteak in golden light._
_ The baby Pokemon are awakening slowly._

---

* No one has died. 24 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## JackPK (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*

So what are the possibilities, d'you think?

* Healer was lucky
* Alien got hit
* Roleblocker was lucky
* Mafia forgot to send in their night action (it's happened before...)

I can't think of any other options.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*

Or we could have a bulletproof or one of those roles where there's a 50% chance of missing them every night.


----------



## .... (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*

Also, from now on, all unsent night actions will be randomized and can target anybody, including you.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*

...That would be awesome if the Mafia don killed himself.


----------



## Patar (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> ...That would be awesome if the Mafia don killed himself.


Oh the irony. But nothing much to say. Perhaps it was the Mafia that didn't send in their night actions.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*

Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but given that Mawile said "from now on", I'm guessing whoever didn't turn in their night action last night would've had an effect (which didn't happen because they didn't turn it in), which would probably have to be a killing role. (Not detective because that doesn't affect the in-thread game per se; not revenger because nobody died the last day/night; not healer because nobody died today.)


----------



## Eifie (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but given that Mawile said "from now on", I'm guessing whoever didn't turn in their night action last night would've had an effect (which didn't happen because they didn't turn it in), which would probably have to be a killing role. (Not detective because that doesn't affect the in-thread game per se; not revenger because nobody died the last day/night; not healer because nobody died today.)


I didn't really think much of it but you have a good point.


----------



## .... (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*

_The sun is slowly setting over Ecruteak.

---​_
*No one was lynched. 24 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## .... (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*

_The sun is rising, showering Ecruteak in golden light._
_ The baby Pokemon are awakening slowly._

---

A Skitty appears to have stabbed itself in the heart.
Nearby, a Cherubi was set on fire.

---
* St. Christopher (Skitty) is dead. He was mafia.
**Emerald Espeon (Cherubi) is dead. He was mafia.*
* 24 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## JackPK (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*

Fire sounds like mafia, given rock-ground's death on day 1. St. Christopher's death, though, sounds like Lover suicide, yet it was the first death reported (and nobody was killed the previous day). I guess either the roles are out of order or we have some kind of Vigilante role that specializes in killing in ways that appear to be suicide (?).

Yeah, probably just the roles are out of order.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 3]*

Skitty and Cherubi? Mafia? Hm...

Well, Skitty sounds like suicide, but as said noone died yesterday. 

I dunno, I'm to tired to concentrate. Once I fix myself up I'll try to make this make sense.


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 3]*

_The sun is slowly setting over Ecruteak.

---​_
*No one was lynched. 24 hours for night actions.*​


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia*

Note: all mafia can kill now, not just the don.
---

_The sun is rising, showering Ecruteak in golden light._
_ The baby Pokemon are awakening slowly._

---

A Luvdisc appears to have stabbed itself in the heart.
Nearby, a Dratini was set on fire.
Another Dratini has suffocated to death.
A Minun has also suffocated to death.

---
* WUE is dead. He** was not mafia.
**Patar is dead. He was not mafia.
Skylark is dead. * *He was not mafia.
Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. **He was not mafia.*
*24 hours for discussion.*​


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia*

An Azurill was electrocuted. [dragonair; mafia]
A Caterpie was stabbed twice. [Flora; mafia]
An Azurill was stabbed once. [Manic Fame; mafia]

Innocents win.


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia*

St. Christopher:

You are *Skitty*!
  Your ability is *Cute Charm*!

Skitty are known for their ability to con almost anybody into thinking they're innocent. Every night, you kill somebody with your cuteness.

  Your literal role is *Mafia don*. You are allied with the *mafia*. You win if *all innocents are dead*.
---
Manic Fame:

You are *Azurill*!
   Your ability is *Thick Fat*!

Azurill are known for always looking innocent. However, they are known to strangle people with their tails.

   Your literal role is *Mafia goon*. You are allied with the *mafia*. You win if *all innocents are dead*.
---
dragonair:

You are *Azurill*!
    Your ability is *Thick Fat*!

 Azurill are known for always looking innocent. However, they are known to strangle people with their tails.

    Your literal role is *Mafia goon*. You are allied with the *mafia*. You win if *all innocents are dead*.
---
Emerald Espeon:

You are *Cherubi*!
    Your ability is *Chlorophyll*!

 Cherubi are known for always having a little pouch of poison with them. If the pouch is removed, they die.

    Your literal role is *Terrorist*. You are allied with the *mafia*. You win if *all innocents are dead*.
---
rock-ground:

You are *Cubone*!
    Your ability is *Rock Head*!

 Cubone are known for knocking people out with their Thick Clubs. They then rifle through those peoples' belongings.

    Your literal role is *Inspector*. You are allied with the *innocents*. You win if *all mafia are dead*.
---
Patar:

You are *Dratini*!
     Your ability is *Shed Skin*!

Dratini are known for using their shed skin filled with life energy to heal people. However, they die of magical overdose if more than one are used.

     Your literal role is *Doctor*. You are allied with the *innocents*. You win if *all mafia are dead*.
---
Skylark:

You are *Dratini*!
      Your ability is *Shed Skin*!

Dratini are known for using their shed skin filled with life energy to heal people. However, they die of magical overdose if more than one are used.

      Your literal role is *Doctor*. You are allied with the *innocents*. You win if *all mafia are dead*.
---
Worst Username Ever:

You are *Luvdisc*!
      Your ability is *Swift Swim*!

Luvdisc are known for being useless heart-shaped fish. However, they are known stalkers who are in love.

      Your literal role is *Lover*. You are allied with the *innocents*. You win if *all mafia are dead*.
---
Mike the Foxhog:

You are *Spinda*!
       Your ability is *Tangled Feet*!

Spinda are known for being constantly drunk murderers. 

       Your literal role is *Vigilante*. You are allied with the *innocents*. You win if *all mafia are dead*.
---
Cheatmaster:

You are *Plusle*!
       Your ability is *Plus*!

Plusle are known for being in love with Minun. However, they are known killers who will kill in the name of their Minun.

       Your literal role is *Fishing Brother*. You are allied with the *innocents*. You win if *all mafia are dead*.
---
Jack_the_PumpkinKing:

You are *Minun*!
        Your ability is *Minus*!

 Minun are known for being in love with Plusle. However, they are known killers who will kill in the name of their Plusle.

        Your literal role is *Fishing Brother*. You are allied with the *innocents*. You win if *all mafia are dead*.
---
Flora:

You are *Caterpie*!
         Your ability is *Shield Dust*!

Caterpie are known for secretly knowing the move Hyper Beam. When they are about to die, their Shield Dust protects them and they go insane.

         Your literal role is *Alien*. You are allied with *yourself*. You win if *you are lynched while activated*.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 18, 2010)

That was...a really short game. I don't even understand how that happened during the day but...:( I never got to blow someone (and subsequently myself AND WUE) up...


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2010)

I changed it to night and then day again.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Baby Pokemafia [day 2]*



Emerald Espeon said:


> ...That would be awesome if the Mafia don killed himself.





Mawile said:


> A Skitty appears to have stabbed itself in the heart.



Did the Mafia don actually end up killing himself? Or was that how the vigilante killed?


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep. Killed himself.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 18, 2010)

Ahaha what I totally forgot about this and won anyway~

I still hate you for talking me into randomly killing rock-ground on night one mawile


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sowwy :(


----------



## Flora (Oct 18, 2010)

WAIT A MINUTE weren't you supposed to tell me when I was activated?

EDIT: ooooh stabbed twice.


----------



## .... (Oct 18, 2010)

You got killed twice in one night.


----------

